# A 45 gallon goldfish tank, tankmate question.



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

My kids really like goldfish so I want to set up a 45 bowfront as a goldfish tank in the living room.
It is just for the kids and their friends to look at, nothing fancy. I will make sure I have lots of filtration (carbon, purigen....etc) and doing lots of big water changes. I know they make a lot of waste.
Being a discus keeper I am used to doing big water changes. I will do may be 2-3 water changes a week, which is really nothing compared to my discus tank. To be honest, I do not really care much about the 10/20 gallon for a fish rule because I know my water parameters will be kept very well with my frequent water changes and over filtration, plus I will be getting very small fish, just the little 2" guys, probably oranda, and lionhead. I am just saying this because it seems like every time goldfish is mentioned someone gets nervous about overcrowding and the fish being abused. I understand the concern and I can assure you I will not do that kind of things. I just want to get this out of the way of this discussion. Thank you.
I have one question. I want to ask you guys if it is recommended to put some cories and pleco inside, if I set the temp at around 72 or so? If not, what kind of clean up crew is recommended? How about loaches? There are many kinds I know some are subtropical but are they aggressive?
Thank you everyone.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

BNPs and snails are fine. Amano shrimps are also fine if they can hide in heavy plants in the tank. Not sure about loaches.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I heard that goldfish have to be fed constantly and in small amounts due to their digestive system. They also prefer colder temps. 65f?. 
I wouldn't keep anything that can fit in their mouths.  no plecos BTW...they like to such on the dumb fishes slime coat

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I got 4 goldfish. They are about 2" and very round and swim very slowly. LOL
Kids love them, they are kind of cute actually.
I placed some dragon stones in the tank, no plants, sort of a hard scape, with a sand substrate. I dont want the poo to go under the gravel so I opt for sand.
I got a few ghost shrimps and the goldfish do not really bother them ...so far. I choose ghost shrimps just cos they are .99 each. If they will leave the shrimps alone I want to get some amano.
I got one snail, it is a tiny guy. I did not get 2 I am worried they may make lots of babies in no time. LOL
Question:
--So, BNP will suck the slim and is a big no no....how about rubber nose?
--really like cory doras can I have them together with the goldfish at around 72 so it is not too hot for the goldfish but not too cold for the goldfish?
--I want to get some loaches like yoyo or kuhli loach...anyone with experience with them with goldfish?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Metae corys can be kept as low as 70 degrees (although prefer 72-73) so they could be balanced in a goldfish tank. As for loaches, I think most prefer 75+ so I'm not sure if you would be able to swing that with the goldfish.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've kept corys with goldfish, eventually the goldfish tried to nibble on the corys. If they get big enough, the cory may lodge in their throat. 72-73 is actually preferable for fancy goldfish - it helps with their digestive system. I've kept bnp with goldfish for algae control, they left each other alone, otherwise goldfish are very efficient at clean-up left over food. How about weather loaches?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Goldfish will eat anything that can fit in their mouths. Comets are worse for this, but even fancies will do it.


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

You can keep weather loaches with goldfish in an unheated tank, they make nice complimentary tank mates.


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

The Dojo Loaches are coldwater, and I have one in with my big pond fish comets (they are inside for the winter now) & 2 smaller Koi's and its doing fine. Good cleanup guy. I also have a smaller pleco, plus I have heated the water slightly (since its in the colder basement) and all are doing fine.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Where can I buy dojo loaches please?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I kept fancy gold fish when I was starting and that fish/10G rule is BS. I raised 8 fancy gold fishes (Red Cap Oranda, Bullhead Oranda, Bubblhead, Black Moore etc) in a 20G tank for years with no issues. I have a pleco as my clean up crew and did 10% WC every week. All I can say is, don't think too much. They are fun fish to keep esp for kids. Have fun!

Don'f forget the Sunken Ship and the Spinning Windmill, they are a must :lol:


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

crimper said:


> I kept fancy gold fish when I was starting and that fish/10G rule is BS. I raised 8 fancy gold fishes (Red Cap Oranda, Bullhead Oranda, Bubblhead, Black Moore etc) in a 20G tank for years with no issues. I have a pleco as my clean up crew and did 10% WC every week. All I can say is, don't think too much. They are fun fish to keep esp for kids. Have fun!
> 
> Don'f forget the Sunken Ship and the Spinning Windmill, they are a must :lol:


My friend had his 5 goldfish for 7 years and they grew quite massive. One day. A goldfish died and it wiped the tank. Aren't goldfish suppose to live way longer than that?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup they grew quite big, I have moved them to a 40G tank after 5 years. Then I started keeping Aruanas, skipped my weekly WC from time to time then completely forgot WC. :shame: the rest is history. :sad:

They said that the fancy ones can live up to 15 years and the regular ones are about 25.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Personally I have found that keeping goldfish in a smaller tank when they are young help to get them to interact with the owner more...but may be that is just me. I know some people like to remind others to keep their goldfish in a big tank--and that is a nice thing they are trying to do--but I just wanted to say ahead of time I do not really want that to be the focus of the discussion.
The goldfish are very funny looking, like a bunch of balls. My kids love them, and that is really what matters to me the most.
They do poo a lot though. I always lift up the rocks to suck all the poo out from under. These little guys are big time poo making machines. I put three bags of purigens in my filter plus carbon and lots of bioballs. LOL
I just got a tiny rubber lip pleco yesterday, he is always hiding. I really want to try dojo loaches, may be 3-4....never has them and they sound interesting.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

bristlenose Plecos are not the ones that suck slime but I would be a little afraid of the goldfish trying to eat them and them getting stuck. bristlenose in my opinion are the best small Plecos with all of there different variations if your getting another pleco get a bristlenose:bigsmile:.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Cool. Thanks.
I went to IPU today but the baby tiny BNP (may be 1" ?)was $15 each and then they have a big one which is priced at $40, so I did not buy it. 
The rubber lip pleco I got from Pet Smart for $9 but he just hides all day in the same spot, may be he needs more time. 
Petscetera has a buy 1 get 1 half price deal now and it is $5 for the 1st one and then $2.50 for the 2nd one I may go get a couple tomorrow. 
If not I will just buy some from Pat his are quite a bit bigger than the ones I saw at IPU today, he sells them at $8 each (I think) and they are yellow which is pretty cool. I just need to find his number. LOL


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

The dojo's are weather loaches try all the lfs one of them will have them or request them in there next order these guys are really cool when the weather changes they get quite active (they can apparently sense barometric pressure changes), these guys love to hide in the substrate and rockwork or ornaments be careful with what you have in your tank - we had a dojo loach get stuck in one of the kids under water decorations, They are pretty social and I would recommend getting a few at least.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. BTW, I have only 3 small goldfish now, 1 goldfish I just got was not very healthy so I put him in a hospital tank. I have put my axolotl in the tank with them. I know it is a weird combo but they seem to be getting along just fine. 
If I get some dojo maybe the axoloxl will try to eat them, what do you guys think?
The axolotl is very well fed usually she does not bother the fish.


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

Dojo's get pretty big , I think they would be safe.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

would a goldfish try to eat a bristlenose and would it get stuck?


----------

